# Swirl Removal by hand ? - You betcha



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow,:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

A new product to me, got it delivered today.

Guinea pig was one of Mrs B's workvans that has gone to the Tesco scratch meisters in it's time 

using an MF pad to apply and MF to wipe off.

Thoughts ?

Before :










After :










Edit: Ha, just noticed, the dice not on roof of house, it's on the vans ariel :thumb:


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

looks good but does it contain fillers?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Has improved the clarity and gloss as well 

Would be intrigued to see the results of an IPA wipedown as well to test for fillers... however, I wouldn't personally villify the fillers if it does have them. SRP used them to great effect and when working by hand, they can be a great assistance to improving the look of the finish


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Fillers arent a bad thing for some cases.Its nice to be able to hide things even temporarily.
Not everyone has hours on end to chase swirls by machine nor are they able to keep up a wash regimen that means they are minimised in future.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

what is the product called in question used ?


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Dave KG said:


> Has improved the clarity and gloss as well
> 
> Would be intrigued to see the results of an IPA wipedown as well to test for fillers... however, I wouldn't personally villify the fillers if it does have them. SRP used them to great effect and when working by hand, they can be a great assistance to improving the look of the finish


Just did an IPA wipedown on the sectioned concerned - being sunny here and a white van, getting decent photos are hard. After the IPA wipedown, (twice ) I'd say at least 90% of the original swirls in that section are not showing :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> what is the product called in question used ?


I need to get me some shares in this product - On a serious note tho' I have no affiliations with anyone on here but I'm so impressed with this I'd say this has to be a contender for DW 2011 product vote awards 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=222998


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

The_Bouncer said:


> Just did an IPA wipedown on the sectioned concerned - being sunny here and a white van, getting decent photos are hard. After the IPA wipedown, (twice ) I'd say at least 90% of the original swirls in that section are not showing :thumb:


Good stuff  Is it just a correcting product, or does it contain an aspect of its own protection (like SRP)? This could seal the fillers in, and make it a very useful product for hand application which could then be topped for added durability :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

It's sold as a polish, glaze and wax in one - which is what you mentioned about the clarity & gloss from the application & from the pics above - but you can also wax of your choice on top to fully lock it in.

A winner all round in my books :thumb:


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

So what is the product??

Edit: I'm an idiot.


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

Looks pretty impressive to me that's the kind of product everyone should have, looks like you got some good results. And i love the fact it can be topped off with a wax to lock it in. Think I will have to have a look at getting some.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

That looks wicked! Wee cheeky polish to remove the spiders webs on the paintwork.


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

James B said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Its a combination of light cut and glaze in one.


Going by James' reply above its very similar to SRP. And as Dave suggests it possibly uses its own sealants to seal in the glaze which would help to explain the lack of swirls following the wipe down.

Of course it does depend how soft the paint was and also how much it was worked. If it was reletively soft and worked in really well no reason why it couldn't have corrected to that level.


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

Would application by machine give better results? Sounds a stupid question I know but will still ask :lol:


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

Lloydy said:


> Would application by machine give better results? Sounds a stupid question I know but will still ask :lol:


James b said it could be used via DA but not rotary. :thumb:


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Dingo2002 said:


> Of course it does depend how soft the paint was and also how much it was worked. If it was reletively soft and worked in really well no reason why it couldn't have corrected to that level.


Well, that's the confusing thing. If you follow the instructions on the AF site
for this product, it's wipe on with light pressure, allow to cure, wipe off.
No mention of "working" it at all! If you _don't_ have to work it, then
what this leads me to ask is, what's the difference (advantage) between
this and something like Optimum Poli-Seal?

Regards,
Steve


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

lloyd I think via machine at low speeds would be fine. I find people are scared to use cleansers via machine but it's how I mostly use mine.

Seem to work so much better and any fillers are worked into the paintwork.


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

I love DJ LP on the DA :thumb:

Hmmm will have to see what other results are achieved before I buy more


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting this up Bouncer, and thanks for the interest in the products guys :thumb:

If there is ever a thread like this with questions you guys want/need answered i always search for them but if i was to miss one feel free to prompt one of us by PM.

Remember this is an All in one type product, if your looking for a pre wax cleanser that can be used by machine for "true" correction with no fillers, look towards our pre wax cleanser Rejuvenate



Dave KG said:


> Good stuff  Is it just a correcting product, or does it contain an aspect of its own protection (like SRP)? This could seal the fillers in, and make it a very useful product for hand application which could then be topped for added durability :thumb:


Dave that's exactly what it is, its a combination of a light polish, glaze (fillers) and some wax (Carnuba) in one, it will correct by hand but what its really intended for is use for those not comfortable, confident or not wanting to use a machine polisher on there paintwork but still giving them the ability to reduce the appearance of light defects in the paint finish.

It contains abrasives so can properly correct, by hand your going to reduce the edges off defects before laying the glaze down, the finish wont be that of a full on 3 stage correction (obviously) but it will be a greatly improved finish and for most people the kind of end result they would be happy with.

Its also handy for areas not accessible by machine polisher, paintwork in door jambs, under the hood, or in grills / ducts that you cant get to easily with a machine

Its not designed, intended nor marketed as a "correctional polish" that's not what it is, its an all in one, cleaner polish, glaze and wax in one hence the name  tripple



gally said:


> lloyd I think via machine at low speeds would be fine. I find people are scared to use cleansers via machine but it's how I mostly use mine.
> 
> Seem to work so much better and any fillers are worked into the paintwork.


Id still not recommend use via rotary, its not likely to do any damage but the product dose not behave nicely by rotary. Its good by DA on a low speed.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Where do i buy them MF Pads?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

DJ1989 said:


> Where do i buy them MF Pads?


Polished Bliss sell them mate...

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/microfibre-towels-and-applicators.html


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Looks quite impressive and my sort of product 

How much did you work it Bouncer?


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Turkleton said:


> Looks quite impressive and my sort of product
> 
> How much did you work it Bouncer?


I did actually have to work it a little bit - that section in the photo took about 3 minutes, pressing relatively hard, after I wiped down inspected then did it again. It was on a Ford so suspect that every manufacturer paint would be different.

But for me, and what I like about this is it did the job exact as as it said on the tin ( well phrase that as it's in a plastic bottle ) > that paintwork has never been so clean :thumb:

I personally really like this product.


----------



## jaymeh (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## magoomba (Feb 25, 2007)

Think I'm gonna give this a try on my wifes car!


----------



## Mark_ (Sep 28, 2011)

Haha...better make sure on the wifes car first magoomba!! :lol:


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

The_Bouncer said:


> I need to get me some shares in this product - On a serious note tho' I have no affiliations with anyone on here but I'm so impressed with this I'd say this has to be a contender for DW 2011 product vote awards
> 
> http://www.detailing world.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=222998


Tripple is awesome and a serious wow product!

So so easy to apply work and remove, got to be the wow product of the year for the surprise you get lol :thumb:


----------

